# Race To Sub-X on 7x7



## Forcefulness (Sep 6, 2015)

I noticed the lacking of a 7x7 race thread, so I decided to make one. Every week I will post a set of 12 scrambles and a set of 5, you may choose to do either then post your results in the format below. The brackets are Sub 10:00, 9:00, 8:00, 7:00, 6:30, 6:00, 5:30, 5:00, 4:30, 4:00, 3:30, 3:00. Please only use the newest scrambles. You graduate when you have 3 consecutive Ao12's under your bracket or 5 consecutive Ao5's under your bracket. Exceptions will be made in special cases. Rounds will end after 1 week. If a week has passed and less than 3 people have entered the next round will be postponed until 3 have entered, with a limit of 3 weeks.

Post your results in this format

Race to Sub X:XX Round Y
Method(Optional):
Average:
Times:


----------



## Reprobate (Sep 6, 2015)

Sounds good. I will be shooting for sub-7:00.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 6, 2015)

I would like to join in on this. Going for sub-10.


----------



## Forcefulness (Sep 7, 2015)

*Round 1*

Good luck to all participating in Round 1! Round 1 will end on Sunday, September 13th at 7:00 PM EST (GMT-2:00)



Spoiler: Ao12 Scrambles



1. Rw' B 3Uw2 L2 Uw2 Lw2 3Dw2 R2 Fw L2 3Uw 3Bw2 3Lw2 F2 Dw L2 R' Dw2 Fw' 3Fw D2 Bw' L' 3Uw' 3Rw Lw 3Bw 3Fw' Dw' Bw' 3Dw2 F U2 3Bw' 3Lw' Dw2 Bw' U2 Bw2 B' 3Lw' R' 3Fw Fw2 R2 Bw2 Lw2 F2 3Uw L' Dw 3Bw' Rw2 L2 3Rw2 3Dw2 Fw' R' 3Fw B2 3Rw' Lw2 Rw L Uw' L' 3Fw2 3Uw2 L Dw2 F' Lw' 3Bw2 F2 3Uw D' U2 Rw' Fw' B' D2 3Lw2 L2 Fw 3Uw' 3Lw Lw' Fw D2 3Fw Fw' 3Rw' L Rw' D2 L Fw' Lw2 B' Bw

2. 3Fw 3Bw 3Lw' Lw2 Dw Lw F' 3Fw' Bw B2 Dw2 R2 Fw' Bw2 Rw' Dw' F' 3Uw' Lw2 Uw' Bw2 R2 3Fw' Dw' 3Dw 3Bw2 3Lw2 R Uw2 Dw2 F' 3Fw2 L2 Bw' Rw2 L2 Dw2 R2 L U' B Rw L' 3Fw D' 3Dw' Uw' F' Dw2 3Rw' F' U2 3Fw2 3Uw Fw2 Dw B 3Lw2 Lw' U2 Rw2 Fw Dw' U' R2 F' 3Dw' Bw' Uw2 3Fw' 3Bw' 3Uw' L' 3Uw2 R Lw2 D' 3Fw Rw2 U 3Dw2 Bw2 R' 3Lw2 B2 3Bw 3Uw D2 Bw2 3Fw' Lw2 F 3Bw2 Fw2 3Lw' B' 3Rw2 R2 3Dw2 3Uw'

3.B2 3Fw U2 Bw' Rw 3Bw Lw2 Dw Uw' L 3Fw D2 3Fw2 Lw2 D2 3Bw2 Dw L' F2 Dw2 L2 3Dw 3Fw' L2 3Dw2 Dw2 R2 U' Fw B' R' L' 3Bw' 3Uw2 3Dw 3Fw2 L' Fw 3Bw2 3Uw2 F2 Bw' Dw' L2 R' 3Lw2 Rw Bw 3Uw' Uw' 3Lw' B' Uw2 D' Rw L' Dw' L' 3Uw' 3Rw2 B' 3Uw' 3Rw' Uw2 3Rw' Bw 3Rw' Lw 3Fw 3Lw 3Dw' 3Rw' Bw 3Bw' 3Fw' Rw 3Dw' U2 Dw R Lw Bw Dw 3Dw2 Lw 3Fw2 Fw Rw2 Fw' R' 3Dw' U2 Bw Rw' U Lw' 3Bw' R B 3Dw'

4. Fw' 3Fw' D2 3Bw2 3Fw 3Rw B F 3Dw' 3Uw 3Rw2 R 3Lw B' 3Bw2 3Fw' D 3Uw' Dw' 3Dw' L Lw Dw2 F Fw 3Fw2 Uw2 L' 3Bw2 3Lw Uw Lw F 3Bw2 3Rw D2 F' Uw2 L F2 Fw2 R2 D F' U' 3Dw2 3Rw2 Dw 3Bw D2 3Lw Rw' B2 F' L Rw2 3Dw2 D 3Fw 3Lw Fw 3Rw' Fw Uw' R' 3Lw' Fw Lw2 3Bw' U R 3Lw 3Fw' D' 3Fw2 Uw' 3Dw2 L' F B2 3Dw2 3Rw2 3Uw 3Fw' Lw' 3Uw2 Lw Fw2 D 3Fw B D' 3Dw 3Lw B' D 3Bw' U' 3Rw' Uw'3Uw2 Lw' 3Rw2 L2 3Dw' D' U' 3Lw 

5. Lw2 3Bw2 L2 F2 D2 3Bw R F2 Lw2 3Dw' F Fw' 3Dw 3Fw' D2 3Dw2 Lw' Uw D2 L' U2 3Lw U R' 3Fw' Rw' Uw2 3Uw2 L' Bw' B' Uw2 D F' 3Dw2 D 3Fw' Rw 3Rw 3Dw2 U Rw2 F2 3Fw2 Bw' U' 3Bw' F2 Dw' 3Rw Rw Uw' 3Bw2 B R' U' Uw 3Dw' B Lw2 U' 3Uw 3Bw Rw' Bw B2 Lw2 R 3Lw2 3Uw' Lw U2 Lw' Dw 3Dw2 Bw L2 F2 L' Fw' 3Rw L F' 3Lw' U' 3Uw2 R2 3Bw2 3Rw' Rw' 3Fw' Bw'

6. 3Rw 3Bw B2 Lw2 3Fw 3Dw2 Fw 3Lw2 3Bw2 U B Uw2 D2 Dw2 3Uw' 3Rw L' U2 3Uw2 Bw2 Dw U' 3Uw B2 3Bw Lw2 3Rw 3Dw U L' Rw Fw' 3Uw2 3Dw' Lw' 3Bw Lw' Rw 3Uw' Dw' 3Fw Uw' Rw2 3Fw' 3Bw2 3Dw2 3Bw2 3Rw Uw 3Rw 3Uw2 3Fw2 Bw' 3Rw' 3Lw' Uw D Bw 3Bw2 R2 Lw B' 3Dw 3Bw2 3Uw2 3Bw' D' Uw 3Dw 3Uw' 3Lw U' 3Bw2 Lw' Uw2 Fw2 3Lw' U2 3Dw2 L2 Dw' R2 U2 L' 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Lw Bw' U Lw' L2 Bw2 3Lw' 3Bw 3Fw' 3Rw Bw2 3Lw' 3Dw' 3Rw'

7. 3Lw' 3Bw' F' U2 B' 3Dw' Uw' 3Bw2 3Dw2 Dw2 B Dw' Rw' U2 Dw' Lw Fw Bw 3Fw2 U2 Rw2 D B' 3Dw 3Uw2 Fw 3Uw2 3Dw L 3Rw' 3Bw2 B' U2 3Dw D' 3Fw U' 3Rw' F' L 3Dw Lw2 Uw2 3Bw2 U' Lw Rw' Fw 3Lw' F' Lw2 F' 3Fw 3Bw' Dw2 3Bw Uw2 L' 3Uw2 3Dw Rw2 U' Bw' 3Dw2 3Uw F' 3Rw Dw' U Rw' Dw' Rw' Lw' 3Rw2 3Fw Bw' F L2 Dw2 D2 Lw' D2 U' Uw2 Lw' 3Bw2 Uw' 3Rw' F' U2 3Dw 3Lw' 3Bw U 3Uw' Uw 3Rw2 L2 3Fw2 3Lw

8. 3Rw2 3Uw Rw' B2 Uw D' 3Uw Rw' D2 Uw Rw' U Uw' 3Dw 3Lw R' B2 Lw B2 3Bw' 3Fw' Dw2 Uw 3Rw2 Uw Fw U2 3Dw2 Fw F' Lw Rw Bw2 Dw' 3Rw2 Lw 3Uw Bw' Lw R' U2 F B2 Lw2 F 3Bw2 3Dw U2 Dw B' 3Uw D2 3Lw 3Fw2 3Dw Lw' Bw2 3Rw2 L2 Dw' 3Rw 3Bw2 L 3Rw 3Lw' Lw2 Bw2 U' F2 U' D' 3Dw 3Fw2 D Uw' Rw2 3Dw2 F Rw Dw' 3Uw F R 3Uw 3Bw2 Rw D2 Fw' 3Fw' R 3Uw2 3Fw' L F' 3Uw' 3Bw2 Bw' Dw' F' 3Fw2

9. 3Fw' Lw2 U' Lw 3Dw2 3Uw B' 3Fw2 3Bw' Lw 3Fw' B D2 3Rw B2 Uw2 3Bw2 Fw2 D 3Lw2 Lw2 3Uw' 3Fw R' L2 3Bw' Uw' F Dw2 3Dw' Bw 3Bw2 Dw Bw Lw 3Fw2 3Bw 3Lw Fw2 U2 Lw2 Bw' 3Bw2 L' U 3Fw D2 3Dw2 L' U2 3Dw' 3Fw Bw D 3Bw U F D' B2 U 3Fw' 3Lw' Lw2 Dw2 R2 Bw2 L' U2 3Dw F' Fw2 Rw' Lw2 Bw Dw' R' Lw' Fw Uw Dw U 3Fw' Dw 3Rw2 3Fw2 3Bw2 Lw Uw' B2 3Fw Uw2 Dw2 B Rw' D Dw' Rw2 L2 3Uw2 D2

10. 3Fw 3Bw 3Uw2 Rw2 Uw Dw 3Uw' 3Bw 3Uw2 3Bw' Bw2 F' L Lw 3Bw Bw Uw' 3Fw2 Dw2 3Bw' F U' Fw' R' Rw2 L2 F Bw' Rw2 U F2 3Dw2 D 3Uw2 3Lw2 3Uw2 Rw2 Bw' Dw2 L Rw' 3Dw' 3Uw2 L2 3Bw F 3Rw Bw' Fw 3Uw2 U Dw2 R2 F' B' Fw L U 3Dw' R2 Uw2 3Uw' Rw F Bw' Dw' L 3Lw B2 Rw' 3Bw 3Dw Rw' Bw 3Fw F' B 3Bw 3Rw Lw Bw 3Uw Dw' Fw2 Uw D2 Dw' 3Lw' L' Uw2 3Rw2 R2 U2 B 3Uw2 Fw2 3Uw' Uw 3Rw2 3Fw

11. 3Rw' 3Fw2 Fw' 3Bw L' 3Rw Bw' 3Uw' Fw2 Rw' R' 3Lw' 3Uw2 3Rw U2 R 3Dw2 3Rw B' 3Lw' 3Fw2 3Uw' U R' 3Fw2 Rw' B 3Bw' Rw' B2 F2 Lw Rw2 3Bw' Lw2 3Lw B' D Dw2 3Rw Fw' L2 Lw2 Rw2 3Uw2 3Rw Fw' 3Uw' Dw' B2 F' Bw' Dw 3Rw F B 3Rw2 3Lw Dw' Uw' 3Dw Rw Lw 3Lw' 3Dw2 Bw' Dw' 3Bw' 3Uw 3Rw' R 3Uw' Bw' F 3Dw' Fw2 3Uw Lw2 3Dw' 3Fw2 3Dw' Fw' B Lw2 3Uw2 F2 3Uw' Bw2 R Lw Bw' D' F' 3Uw' 3Fw Fw' Lw2 Fw' Dw2 B

12. B F' U2 D Fw 3Lw' U' L Bw R Bw2 L' 3Rw 3Bw D R2 B2 3Rw2 D 3Uw' Dw Fw 3Rw Fw 3Dw' 3Rw2 L D 3Bw 3Uw Fw Bw' Uw U2 Lw2 3Fw' F' Fw 3Bw Rw Lw2 3Rw2 L Bw2 3Uw F Fw2 3Uw' 3Dw 3Bw2 B' 3Uw2 D2 3Fw' L2 3Rw D' Dw' L2 Lw Fw L F2 Lw' 3Dw' 3Bw' Lw2 Uw' D' Dw 3Bw2 F Bw2 3Dw2 3Rw F2 R2 3Uw2 B2 Lw' Uw2 U Rw2 3Dw' Bw2 3Rw' 3Dw L' Rw 3Lw' 3Dw F' R2 Uw' 3Rw' 3Uw' 3Rw' Lw2 F 3Lw





Spoiler: Ao5 Scrambles



1. B F' U2 D Fw 3Lw' U' L Bw R Bw2 L' 3Rw 3Bw D R2 B2 3Rw2 D 3Uw' Dw Fw 3Rw Fw 3Dw' 3Rw2 L D 3Bw 3Uw Fw Bw' Uw U2 Lw2 3Fw' F' Fw 3Bw Rw Lw2 3Rw2 L Bw2 3Uw F Fw2 3Uw' 3Dw 3Bw2 B' 3Uw2 D2 3Fw' L2 3Rw D' Dw' L2 Lw Fw L F2 Lw' 3Dw' 3Bw' Lw2 Uw' D' Dw 3Bw2 F Bw2 3Dw2 3Rw F2 R2 3Uw2 B2 Lw' Uw2 U Rw2 3Dw' Bw2 3Rw' 3Dw L' Rw 3Lw' 3Dw F' R2 Uw' 3Rw' 3Uw' 3Rw' Lw2 F 3Lw

2. B2 R' Dw Uw' 3Lw2 R2 Uw2 L 3Bw 3Rw' B Rw2 3Uw R' B' Bw2 3Uw2 L' Uw' B Uw D 3Uw2 3Dw' Lw Uw2 F' R 3Lw' 3Rw Bw' F 3Fw B2 Dw2 Lw Uw2 L2 Bw2 Fw D' L' Uw2 3Dw2 Bw2 3Bw2 Fw' U2 3Uw Dw2 D2 3Rw' Lw D 3Lw2 Uw' 3Uw U' L' 3Dw Fw' B2 Rw D U 3Rw' Lw' F Rw2 3Fw 3Dw' Bw2 U 3Rw2 F' L' 3Fw' D' 3Dw2 Lw' U2 Bw' L 3Dw' 3Lw Rw' R' D2 3Lw2 3Bw' D2 3Rw' L2 Rw' Fw' 3Rw' Dw' Uw 3Dw2 U'

3. F 3Fw' 3Bw' Lw 3Fw' 3Lw 3Fw' U' Bw2 3Bw2 U2 Lw' 3Rw 3Fw2 3Lw' 3Uw2 3Dw' Fw2 3Dw2 Fw 3Lw2 Fw B Dw Rw2 F 3Uw' R2 Dw' Fw 3Uw Bw2 Fw B2 3Dw' B2 3Lw2 Bw2 3Bw' Rw2 3Bw L2 Lw2 Fw' 3Fw F2 3Bw2 Lw' 3Bw2 3Lw Fw2 3Fw2 3Uw2 Uw' 3Fw 3Uw Uw' 3Dw D' Fw2 3Lw U' Uw' L2 Fw Dw' 3Dw' Uw D' 3Bw 3Lw' 3Rw Fw2 3Rw' D 3Lw Rw2 3Uw2 Rw' 3Lw2 3Fw R' 3Fw' R 3Lw2 Rw 3Uw D2 Dw Lw2 3Rw L2 Bw 3Dw2 Fw' Rw' Lw' 3Bw' L2 3Uw

4. Rw 3Lw' U' 3Rw Rw2 Dw U' F' 3Fw' Lw2 R2 D Fw' B R 3Rw' Dw 3Dw' U Bw' U2 Lw2 R2 F' Dw2 3Lw D' 3Rw' Bw' Rw2 3Bw 3Dw2 Rw2 3Rw2 B' 3Fw' Bw' Rw L' 3Bw' Uw2 3Uw' 3Fw2 3Rw Fw2 Uw' D' 3Fw R F' Bw 3Bw2 R' 3Lw Uw2 F' 3Uw2 Lw 3Fw' 3Bw' L' Rw' 3Dw' U' Rw' U F2 3Lw2 F' 3Fw 3Rw' F' Lw R 3Rw L Bw Fw2 B' Lw' 3Dw 3Lw' B' 3Bw' Uw B2 3Fw2 3Dw2 Bw' 3Bw Fw 3Lw' 3Fw' 3Rw' Rw2 Bw' B Rw' 3Lw2 Lw

5. Lw 3Rw L Fw' D2 3Bw2 R2 D' Uw L2 3Lw' Uw 3Uw2 3Lw Lw F' 3Fw' U B' R2 Uw' 3Lw' Dw2 F2 3Dw B Bw2 3Uw2 Fw2 3Rw2 B' 3Fw' Uw 3Lw2 3Rw 3Dw2 3Bw F Lw 3Fw2 Uw D L 3Rw' Fw2 3Fw2 Dw R2 3Fw' Fw2 Bw2 L' 3Rw2 Bw' B' L' D' Uw2 Fw F' D 3Bw2 3Lw U2 Dw2 3Fw 3Rw Uw' 3Uw' Dw' B Dw2 3Uw' D' Lw' Rw 3Fw2 R2 3Dw2 3Lw Dw2 L2 3Uw' Dw' Lw' 3Rw2 3Lw2 3Dw2 D2 R U 3Dw' 3Lw2 B' Bw2 Rw' Lw' 3Lw' Fw 3Fw2


----------



## Reprobate (Sep 7, 2015)

Round 1
Race to sub-7:00
Average: 7:46.53

Times: 7:16.38, 7:23.85, 8:40.90, 7:51.09, 8:17.03, 7:34.53, (7:13.84), 7:58.52, 7:43.54, (DNF), 7:33.94, 7:25.54

Rough


----------



## Forcefulness (Jan 17, 2016)

*Coming back! Round 2*

I started this thread a while back, but I kinda lost interest in cubing for a bit so I took a hiatus, I'm back, and since no one else has continued it or made a new one, I'm reviving this one. Rules are the same.

*Round 1 Results*
Sub-7:00:
Reprobate-7:46 [0/3] Good luck next round 

*Round 2 ends January 23, 2016 or when there are 2 competitors, which ever is later.*

*Ao5 Scrambles*


Spoiler



1. R' Fw' F2 Dw' 3Lw F L 3Rw2 Rw2 3Dw' F' Bw' 3Bw' B2 3Fw2 Fw' Uw Dw Rw' 3Dw Dw2 3Fw' D 3Bw Uw2 3Lw D B Uw2 3Dw2 3Rw' 3Lw2 Dw Fw U2 3Bw D Bw2 U2 Uw' 3Fw2 Rw' U2 3Lw' Uw Fw' 3Bw 3Fw' Lw' B' L2 Lw 3Dw2 3Rw' Uw' 3Rw Dw' Rw' B' 3Fw 3Bw' F L R' Dw' B2 Dw2 3Dw2 U' Bw2 B Fw 3Uw Fw2 3Bw2 Bw2 3Dw Rw 3Fw2 3Lw' 3Uw Lw D 3Dw' 3Rw' Dw B2 3Fw2 U2 3Fw 3Dw' D L2 Fw L' R' Dw B2 L' Bw2 

2. 3Bw L' 3Rw2 3Bw2 Fw' R F2 3Rw' 3Lw 3Fw 3Uw Lw2 Bw' Uw' Bw' U Fw' U' 3Fw 3Lw' B2 3Rw2 Fw F2 L2 Dw' Fw' R Lw2 3Uw' D Bw' B' R' B' D 3Uw Uw2 L' 3Uw' Dw' L2 R Rw' 3Rw' 3Fw 3Lw' F2 3Bw 3Uw2 3Fw Lw2 3Rw D' 3Bw' Bw Fw U' B Dw 3Dw R 3Fw2 U' 3Dw 3Uw' 3Bw Dw2 3Uw2 Fw' U' 3Uw' Fw2 Uw2 3Uw' F2 3Dw2 3Fw2 Rw 3Lw2 3Fw2 B2 Dw2 F2 3Fw Uw2 3Fw R 3Fw2 F2 Uw 3Fw' Rw D2 Dw' Lw B2 R2 Fw 3Rw2 

3. F U 3Dw2 Lw' R' 3Fw 3Uw B' F U F Rw 3Dw' F2 Uw' 3Uw R' D2 Uw2 3Bw D F' 3Fw R Uw2 Bw 3Fw' 3Dw' R Bw U L2 Lw2 3Bw2 3Uw2 Rw' Dw' 3Lw' B2 Dw Bw 3Bw D' 3Bw2 3Rw' Dw' Fw2 Bw2 U' 3Dw' 3Bw2 F2 B2 U 3Bw 3Lw' U B' Fw2 3Lw 3Dw2 Rw2 3Dw R2 U 3Uw' B Bw 3Dw' 3Bw2 3Fw Fw2 R2 Uw 3Fw2 Uw' 3Bw Dw' 3Fw' F' R L' Uw' R 3Lw' 3Rw' B2 Uw2 Fw' R' D 3Rw R B 3Fw2 Dw' 3Fw Uw2 B' 3Bw 

4. B 3Uw R' F Rw' L' U' R2 3Uw' Lw B' 3Dw2 Lw' D2 L' B' Lw' Dw2 3Lw2 3Rw' F2 U R U2 Rw L2 3Rw2 Uw2 3Fw' Fw 3Uw' 3Fw2 F2 Rw2 3Lw' Fw F' 3Lw2 R B' 3Rw' 3Lw 3Bw' D 3Fw' 3Uw2 B2 Uw2 L' 3Fw2 Rw2 B R' F Dw2 3Rw' Dw R' Dw2 3Lw2 Dw D' 3Fw B' Uw2 L' Uw2 U2 Dw 3Dw2 B' Uw' D 3Lw' Rw R 3Fw2 D 3Uw Lw' Bw' U' Uw' 3Dw2 R 3Rw2 L' D2 Uw U 3Uw' Fw' Uw' Lw2 3Dw R 3Dw' Dw' 3Fw2 3Uw2 

5. F2 D 3Uw 3Dw' 3Lw Fw Dw Lw B' 3Fw' 3Dw2 Rw2 3Bw2 U' Bw 3Lw 3Bw2 Lw2 R B' 3Fw' Fw' 3Bw' Uw2 3Bw2 F2 Dw 3Dw' 3Uw' Bw R L 3Fw2 Uw2 Lw' D2 U 3Bw' Fw2 U 3Dw Rw' 3Bw Fw' R' D2 Fw 3Lw' R L 3Rw' 3Bw' Bw2 Uw' Dw2 B' 3Rw' Fw2 B' 3Bw Bw2 3Lw2 Lw' 3Fw' Uw2 3Uw D2 F Fw2 Lw Dw 3Uw' L2 B2 3Rw2 R2 D Bw2 R' L' 3Rw2 F 3Bw2 L B2 F Lw2 3Uw2 3Rw2 L2 Fw2 Lw Uw 3Fw' Fw' 3Uw2 U Lw U2 L



*Ao12 Scrambles*


Spoiler



1. R' Fw' F2 Dw' 3Lw F L 3Rw2 Rw2 3Dw' F' Bw' 3Bw' B2 3Fw2 Fw' Uw Dw Rw' 3Dw Dw2 3Fw' D 3Bw Uw2 3Lw D B Uw2 3Dw2 3Rw' 3Lw2 Dw Fw U2 3Bw D Bw2 U2 Uw' 3Fw2 Rw' U2 3Lw' Uw Fw' 3Bw 3Fw' Lw' B' L2 Lw 3Dw2 3Rw' Uw' 3Rw Dw' Rw' B' 3Fw 3Bw' F L R' Dw' B2 Dw2 3Dw2 U' Bw2 B Fw 3Uw Fw2 3Bw2 Bw2 3Dw Rw 3Fw2 3Lw' 3Uw Lw D 3Dw' 3Rw' Dw B2 3Fw2 U2 3Fw 3Dw' D L2 Fw L' R' Dw B2 L' Bw2 

2. 3Bw L' 3Rw2 3Bw2 Fw' R F2 3Rw' 3Lw 3Fw 3Uw Lw2 Bw' Uw' Bw' U Fw' U' 3Fw 3Lw' B2 3Rw2 Fw F2 L2 Dw' Fw' R Lw2 3Uw' D Bw' B' R' B' D 3Uw Uw2 L' 3Uw' Dw' L2 R Rw' 3Rw' 3Fw 3Lw' F2 3Bw 3Uw2 3Fw Lw2 3Rw D' 3Bw' Bw Fw U' B Dw 3Dw R 3Fw2 U' 3Dw 3Uw' 3Bw Dw2 3Uw2 Fw' U' 3Uw' Fw2 Uw2 3Uw' F2 3Dw2 3Fw2 Rw 3Lw2 3Fw2 B2 Dw2 F2 3Fw Uw2 3Fw R 3Fw2 F2 Uw 3Fw' Rw D2 Dw' Lw B2 R2 Fw 3Rw2 

3. F U 3Dw2 Lw' R' 3Fw 3Uw B' F U F Rw 3Dw' F2 Uw' 3Uw R' D2 Uw2 3Bw D F' 3Fw R Uw2 Bw 3Fw' 3Dw' R Bw U L2 Lw2 3Bw2 3Uw2 Rw' Dw' 3Lw' B2 Dw Bw 3Bw D' 3Bw2 3Rw' Dw' Fw2 Bw2 U' 3Dw' 3Bw2 F2 B2 U 3Bw 3Lw' U B' Fw2 3Lw 3Dw2 Rw2 3Dw R2 U 3Uw' B Bw 3Dw' 3Bw2 3Fw Fw2 R2 Uw 3Fw2 Uw' 3Bw Dw' 3Fw' F' R L' Uw' R 3Lw' 3Rw' B2 Uw2 Fw' R' D 3Rw R B 3Fw2 Dw' 3Fw Uw2 B' 3Bw 

4. B 3Uw R' F Rw' L' U' R2 3Uw' Lw B' 3Dw2 Lw' D2 L' B' Lw' Dw2 3Lw2 3Rw' F2 U R U2 Rw L2 3Rw2 Uw2 3Fw' Fw 3Uw' 3Fw2 F2 Rw2 3Lw' Fw F' 3Lw2 R B' 3Rw' 3Lw 3Bw' D 3Fw' 3Uw2 B2 Uw2 L' 3Fw2 Rw2 B R' F Dw2 3Rw' Dw R' Dw2 3Lw2 Dw D' 3Fw B' Uw2 L' Uw2 U2 Dw 3Dw2 B' Uw' D 3Lw' Rw R 3Fw2 D 3Uw Lw' Bw' U' Uw' 3Dw2 R 3Rw2 L' D2 Uw U 3Uw' Fw' Uw' Lw2 3Dw R 3Dw' Dw' 3Fw2 3Uw2 

5. F2 D 3Uw 3Dw' 3Lw Fw Dw Lw B' 3Fw' 3Dw2 Rw2 3Bw2 U' Bw 3Lw 3Bw2 Lw2 R B' 3Fw' Fw' 3Bw' Uw2 3Bw2 F2 Dw 3Dw' 3Uw' Bw R L 3Fw2 Uw2 Lw' D2 U 3Bw' Fw2 U 3Dw Rw' 3Bw Fw' R' D2 Fw 3Lw' R L 3Rw' 3Bw' Bw2 Uw' Dw2 B' 3Rw' Fw2 B' 3Bw Bw2 3Lw2 Lw' 3Fw' Uw2 3Uw D2 F Fw2 Lw Dw 3Uw' L2 B2 3Rw2 R2 D Bw2 R' L' 3Rw2 F 3Bw2 L B2 F Lw2 3Uw2 3Rw2 L2 Fw2 Lw Uw 3Fw' Fw' 3Uw2 U Lw U2 L 

6. D' Fw2 Bw' Lw' U2 Dw2 3Dw' 3Rw Dw 3Rw' Fw Dw2 R 3Uw2 R2 Lw 3Fw2 D' Dw' 3Bw B 3Uw 3Bw' Uw2 3Lw' L' 3Rw2 Fw2 3Lw' 3Dw2 Rw' U' D' Bw2 U' 3Uw' 3Dw R 3Fw' L' Lw U' Bw' Fw 3Bw2 Rw 3Uw2 D 3Bw2 Lw' 3Uw2 Fw Rw 3Uw B2 R2 D2 Bw2 L 3Rw' Lw2 F' B' Fw' 3Uw2 Fw F Rw 3Lw R2 F L 3Fw' D 3Rw2 3Dw2 U' R' Uw R L 3Bw' 3Dw Uw2 R2 Rw' 3Uw2 3Fw2 B2 Fw Rw' Lw 3Bw' B 3Lw' 3Uw U 3Bw2 Dw' Lw' 

7. F 3Lw' 3Rw2 F R B2 Rw U2 Lw Rw' 3Uw D' 3Dw Lw' Bw 3Rw2 3Fw' R Bw' 3Lw Bw2 3Lw' L 3Fw2 3Lw' D Uw' Rw' U' R2 Bw2 R 3Bw2 Dw Fw2 3Dw 3Lw2 Uw2 3Lw' D' B2 Uw' R Bw Dw2 3Lw' 3Rw2 L2 Uw L2 Rw2 3Uw2 D2 Lw' 3Uw' Fw' 3Bw2 3Rw2 R2 3Lw2 U2 D Fw2 L Fw' 3Dw' Dw' 3Fw' 3Dw2 3Bw Dw' 3Fw Fw D2 R2 Lw 3Dw Fw2 R2 L2 B2 3Bw2 Uw2 F D' U2 Lw' 3Uw 3Rw2 3Dw' 3Rw' 3Dw' Dw2 R U2 B' D 3Lw2 3Uw' Bw2 

8. 3Fw2 Uw' Rw' 3Rw2 Dw' 3Dw2 F' U' Dw' Rw F2 R' 3Rw Dw Uw' 3Fw2 D' R' 3Lw2 3Fw Rw2 Fw' U2 Bw' 3Dw D2 Fw Dw Rw' Uw' Lw2 Fw' 3Rw2 3Fw2 3Uw2 F2 3Dw L Lw2 Fw' R Bw Dw2 B 3Dw' 3Bw B Bw2 3Rw2 Dw Lw Rw' Bw 3Uw' F' U 3Rw' 3Dw2 3Bw Lw2 3Dw Fw' Uw' R' Uw2 F' 3Rw Fw' B2 D' Fw' Rw' R Bw2 Lw2 L' 3Bw2 3Uw' 3Rw' Fw Lw2 Rw' 3Uw Fw' R' 3Fw' R2 3Rw Rw2 3Fw 3Uw' Dw 3Dw' L' 3Rw' 3Dw2 Fw' B2 3Dw' 3Fw' 

9. R L 3Dw2 Uw' 3Rw Dw' Rw' 3Fw' Bw2 3Bw R2 B 3Uw R Fw2 3Lw B2 3Fw2 F' R 3Uw Rw' Dw2 Uw2 B2 L2 U 3Fw' B' Uw2 3Uw2 3Rw' 3Fw L2 D' B Rw' Dw' F' B D2 Lw' 3Lw 3Uw2 L 3Lw' 3Bw2 Fw B2 D Uw2 Fw2 Uw Dw' Rw' 3Dw D 3Rw Uw' Lw2 Bw2 R' 3Dw Rw2 3Fw2 L2 3Rw Rw' 3Fw Uw' 3Bw2 3Rw2 F 3Dw2 3Lw2 R2 Rw2 U 3Uw' Dw2 B2 3Dw' 3Uw L 3Lw 3Rw' D Lw B F' U2 3Bw2 3Dw D 3Fw' B2 U2 Bw2 3Rw F2 

10. Dw' 3Fw2 3Uw' R' D2 B2 3Bw' 3Lw' Lw' Uw2 Dw2 B Uw2 Rw' 3Bw Rw' 3Bw' 3Lw Fw Lw Fw2 3Bw Dw' R' 3Lw' D Dw' F2 3Bw' L 3Bw Lw' 3Rw2 3Bw' Lw' R' 3Bw' 3Rw2 3Dw' L2 U2 3Dw2 3Lw' Uw' Lw2 3Lw' D B' R U2 3Lw L' 3Fw' 3Dw2 3Lw2 Bw' 3Bw2 3Lw2 3Dw Uw' L2 Uw L2 3Dw2 Uw' Dw' R2 Rw D' Lw 3Bw' L' F' 3Uw' Uw' F2 Bw' Dw2 D2 Fw2 3Fw' F2 3Lw' Dw2 B2 L 3Fw2 B2 3Lw' U2 D R 3Fw' 3Uw' 3Rw' 3Lw Dw L' D2 3Bw2 

11. 3Fw 3Uw' Dw B' Fw 3Fw' Lw B 3Uw' Dw2 3Bw2 3Rw F R' U2 D 3Lw Uw' B2 Rw Dw2 Uw2 3Dw F' Rw' 3Uw2 Dw D2 R2 3Bw Bw2 F R2 3Uw' Lw2 Rw Dw B' Lw2 Rw U 3Lw' D' 3Rw2 L2 Bw' 3Fw' L' Uw' 3Lw 3Uw 3Bw2 Lw2 R2 Rw 3Uw B 3Bw 3Fw2 R2 U2 Lw2 3Fw 3Bw' R' Bw U2 3Rw' 3Bw2 D2 Uw2 Lw2 Uw D2 L' Rw' 3Uw2 Fw 3Uw R F Uw' R' L Lw D' Bw R Bw F2 B2 3Rw 3Lw 3Fw' 3Uw2 F2 3Rw' Rw2 L Fw 

12. L2 D2 F' 3Dw2 3Fw2 B2 3Bw 3Uw2 Rw' Fw' Rw R2 D' 3Uw' L' Fw2 3Lw2 Dw' Bw' D2 L' F2 U2 Bw2 D2 Lw' F2 3Lw2 R' 3Uw2 B' 3Uw' 3Bw R' 3Uw2 Rw' D' Bw' 3Fw R2 L' D 3Lw2 R 3Rw Rw2 D2 Fw D Dw' Uw B' R2 3Dw' Lw' 3Rw D 3Dw 3Lw2 Bw 3Lw' 3Dw Fw' D2 Fw L2 3Uw' Dw2 D' Bw Dw 3Fw Lw2 F2 Fw2 Uw2 D' U2 F' U' 3Uw Lw' Fw' B' Lw' 3Lw' 3Dw 3Lw 3Bw' Dw 3Dw2 3Lw2 Lw U2 Rw' Fw' 3Fw2 3Bw2 Uw' B'


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 19, 2016)

Race to sub 5:30
Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-19
avg of 12: 5:29.34

Time List:
5:36.02, 5:42.69, 5:11.76, (4:57.16), 5:33.31, 5:13.95, 5:36.45, (6:01.85), 5:50.04, 5:09.28, 5:42.90, 5:16.99


----------



## Forcefulness (Jan 22, 2016)

Race to sub 5:30
avg of 12: 5:54.58

Time List:
5:55.52, 5:40.02, (5:32.34), 6:10.22, (6:36.88), 6:10.09, 5:40.58, 6:12.35, 5:54.71, 5:46.54, 5:48.27, 5:47.45

AoFu GT=pops on pops on pops


----------



## Forcefulness (Jan 24, 2016)

*Round 3*

*Results:*
Ordway Persyn-Ao12: 5:29.34 Race to Sub-5:30 [1/3]
Forcefulness-Ao12: 5:54.58 Race to Sub-5:30


*Round ends 3 January 30th*



Spoiler: Ao12 Scrambles



1. R2 Bw 3Uw' R2 Bw2 Uw 3Lw' Rw' F 3Lw' D2 Bw B2 Fw2 Uw Fw2 3Rw 3Dw' D2 R' 3Bw L' D2 3Dw2 L 3Rw 3Lw2 R' Dw' Rw2 B2 Dw 3Lw Bw' Fw F' L2 Bw Lw2 Fw' Rw 3Lw Bw' B 3Dw2 3Lw U Lw' Fw' Lw2 F' Bw B' R B2 R Lw 3Fw2 R2 Uw Lw2 Uw2 U' 3Dw' R D' Rw 3Dw L' 3Bw Uw 3Bw2 3Dw Rw2 U' F 3Uw 3Rw 3Fw' D L2 3Uw2 R2 U B2 Uw Dw2 Bw' 3Fw2 3Lw' L R2 3Bw2 R' 3Dw 3Rw 3Uw2 3Dw2 Bw D 

2. D R 3Uw2 U' 3Dw' 3Rw Dw2 U2 R 3Uw 3Bw R2 3Uw 3Fw' 3Rw 3Bw L' Dw2 3Dw' D U 3Lw2 3Rw' Lw' Uw2 3Fw' 3Dw2 Fw' Uw2 Rw' 3Lw' D' Bw2 R' Fw' 3Dw' B' Lw D' Bw' 3Rw2 U2 3Rw2 Bw' Dw' D 3Lw 3Rw2 Lw L2 3Bw' Fw Dw2 Rw' Dw' U2 Fw' 3Lw 3Uw' Fw' R' Rw2 L D Bw' 3Lw2 D Bw Dw' 3Rw L' 3Bw2 3Rw 3Uw' L' B Fw2 3Lw2 Fw D' Bw2 R' F 3Lw B2 R2 Dw2 3Lw' Lw2 Dw2 R' L' Lw Dw 3Lw2 3Uw D2 F' Rw2 L

3. Rw R 3Bw Uw' Rw2 Bw2 Fw 3Rw L 3Lw2 B2 3Dw2 D Rw 3Dw' R' 3Uw' Uw2 L' R2 3Dw U2 3Rw U Bw' D2 3Uw' Fw 3Bw2 3Fw2 3Dw2 U2 3Bw' 3Fw' Rw2 Fw2 Bw' Lw2 L U2 3Lw' 3Uw D' R' 3Lw2 3Dw2 3Bw' 3Rw2 3Fw 3Dw' 3Fw2 Fw2 U2 B 3Fw' Lw B' F2 Bw 3Lw' F2 Lw' Bw D Uw' L B' 3Dw' Uw2 R' Uw2 Bw' 3Lw2 Uw 3Fw' Lw' Bw U' Fw' L F B L' Dw 3Lw D2 3Dw 3Lw2 3Bw2 3Lw2 L2 3Fw Rw F2 U2 3Rw' Rw 3Bw 3Uw' 3Lw2

4. B' U Bw2 Fw D' 3Bw L2 Rw' Bw2 3Dw2 Fw2 3Fw2 3Uw D2 Rw2 3Uw Fw2 F' 3Uw2 3Bw 3Uw' Bw D2 F2 3Lw' Fw' F' U2 L' 3Fw' 3Dw' Dw2 3Rw 3Fw' Uw' 3Uw 3Fw R D 3Fw' 3Dw 3Lw' Dw Rw 3Bw L2 3Rw2 3Uw2 Uw F2 Rw' Lw2 Dw2 3Dw B F U2 R2 3Lw' Rw2 3Bw2 Fw' Uw' R F' B 3Bw Rw F2 Rw2 L D Uw2 3Rw F Uw' F2 3Bw2 3Uw' 3Rw2 L2 3Fw2 3Rw' U2 Bw' Lw' D2 3Fw' 3Dw R U R2 3Fw Uw L Lw D2 Lw F2 R

5. Lw2 3Uw2 D2 F' 3Uw' Dw2 D Rw B' Uw' U 3Bw' 3Dw2 3Uw R2 U' D2 B 3Lw' 3Bw 3Dw D2 F2 Dw2 B 3Uw' U Uw2 B Lw2 B F2 D' 3Dw' 3Bw' 3Rw' Rw2 B' Dw' D' L 3Fw' Lw R L' B2 Fw L' 3Lw2 Bw L Rw2 U B' Dw' 3Uw' 3Rw2 U2 L' 3Fw 3Bw Dw2 L2 3Uw' Bw2 3Rw' D' Rw' 3Fw 3Lw' 3Fw' D 3Rw' L Fw 3Fw L' Dw' 3Uw Uw 3Rw' Dw Lw 3Fw2 Bw 3Bw2 3Dw' L Uw' 3Uw U' 3Lw Rw' 3Dw' Fw2 3Fw 3Dw' 3Bw2 Rw2 D

6. Dw 3Dw2 Uw 3Rw D2 Lw' L F' 3Bw' Dw Fw2 Lw' R2 3Rw2 B' D2 U' 3Dw' L 3Lw' Bw B2 3Rw' Rw2 L2 3Dw D2 F R U Dw2 Bw' 3Lw L' Uw' Fw L2 Bw2 Lw2 3Fw' R U' Lw2 L Fw L R2 Fw' 3Uw' Bw2 L' 3Bw Lw2 U Uw Dw' R2 Fw' 3Bw Rw' L' 3Dw 3Lw2 3Rw F' R Dw 3Uw2 L2 Dw' 3Dw 3Uw D 3Bw2 3Rw2 Uw Lw2 3Bw' B Lw' U' 3Lw' Bw' 3Lw Bw Lw 3Uw2 Dw' 3Rw' Uw D' 3Rw' Uw' Bw Lw2 Dw Uw' Fw 3Uw' Fw'

7. L 3Fw 3Uw' 3Fw2 F' 3Dw2 3Uw' R B D2 Dw' F2 Lw2 Dw L2 F' 3Bw' 3Lw2 L R 3Uw Fw' 3Bw2 3Uw2 B' Dw' R' 3Uw' 3Lw 3Uw' 3Lw' Bw2 Fw L' Fw' 3Uw' U' Dw' F' 3Fw Bw 3Uw2 U2 3Dw2 Lw 3Fw D' Uw' 3Fw Rw' Bw2 B Dw2 3Lw' L' R Bw' Fw2 Rw2 Lw2 3Fw2 3Rw2 R Uw2 3Rw' 3Lw' U2 Uw2 3Dw D 3Fw Rw2 U2 Lw2 3Fw2 L Bw' F 3Bw' 3Lw2 Lw2 3Uw Dw2 Bw R' Rw' Bw Lw 3Bw2 D B 3Rw Fw 3Fw B 3Dw' Fw' 3Bw' Bw2 Rw

8. 3Rw B 3Rw2 U2 3Bw Rw' 3Lw' 3Rw' D R' Uw R 3Lw' Fw 3Bw L' Lw Bw' Rw2 Fw2 3Fw Lw2 3Fw U2 Dw2 Fw 3Uw' F2 Bw 3Bw' Lw' Rw' Uw2 B 3Uw Lw2 B' D' 3Rw2 D Uw' 3Dw2 Lw Fw2 L2 U2 Uw Bw2 Uw Fw2 Uw' L2 3Fw L Fw 3Fw' U' Fw F' 3Uw' B' Bw' Uw2 3Rw R' Bw2 R' 3Rw F' R 3Rw2 Dw 3Rw2 3Bw F' U2 3Bw 3Rw2 Dw U2 3Dw' Bw 3Fw' 3Lw' F' B' Fw Uw2 D' 3Uw Rw2 3Dw Dw' U2 3Fw2 Lw2 B' Dw2 D2 3Bw2

9. Lw2 Dw Fw2 Dw' 3Bw' 3Lw2 Rw Lw R' 3Fw2 3Bw Uw' Fw 3Dw' D2 L D2 Fw 3Rw2 U 3Fw Dw2 U 3Fw2 Bw B2 U B2 3Uw2 B 3Rw F2 U2 Uw R 3Fw' Rw' L2 D 3Bw2 3Dw2 3Rw2 3Dw2 B' 3Rw Lw 3Uw' Dw Lw' 3Rw Rw F2 Lw' Bw Fw' Uw' 3Bw' 3Fw 3Uw' Dw 3Lw 3Fw' F' 3Dw2 3Rw' Rw' 3Bw2 U 3Rw Rw' U' Fw2 U' R' 3Fw' 3Rw Rw 3Bw2 3Rw' Dw Fw R2 3Uw' 3Dw 3Rw' 3Lw Fw 3Bw2 Rw2 F2 Fw 3Uw2 3Fw' F2 R' D2 3Uw 3Fw2 3Rw' Rw

10. 3Bw2 Rw' 3Fw2 3Lw Uw Dw' Lw2 F2 Rw' 3Bw Dw 3Rw Lw Fw' 3Uw2 3Fw2 Fw2 3Lw' 3Bw2 Lw2 3Lw B' Bw Uw L F' Bw2 R Rw2 3Uw Lw2 D2 Lw' Uw2 F' U' Rw2 Bw U' Lw Bw' U Fw' Rw2 R' F' L2 Bw 3Fw Lw' 3Fw' B2 Bw2 Rw Dw2 F2 3Uw 3Fw 3Lw' Lw' D Bw' D' B' Bw' 3Bw L Rw2 Dw2 R 3Dw2 Rw2 R' L2 3Lw2 3Fw2 Uw' Fw' F' Rw2 Dw2 3Fw' 3Dw' Lw' R' 3Uw Rw 3Bw' Fw' Rw' Dw B 3Uw2 U' Uw2 3Bw Uw' R' Lw Fw'

11. Fw2 3Rw U' Fw2 R2 Dw' 3Uw' Rw' Dw2 R2 Bw' R F2 3Lw Uw' Fw 3Lw2 3Bw' L' 3Fw' 3Bw2 3Rw' R' Lw' F' Uw' R' 3Bw2 3Fw2 3Dw D Fw Uw 3Rw2 3Bw' R Fw' 3Dw F2 Dw' L 3Uw 3Bw 3Fw2 U B 3Dw' Uw' Rw2 Dw F' Dw' Fw2 D' 3Uw' 3Fw2 L' Lw2 B2 F2 3Dw' U2 F2 R Rw Uw' 3Fw2 3Uw2 3Lw2 D' Bw' U D2 3Lw' 3Fw' Lw Uw' B2 L' Rw2 Fw2 Dw2 Uw 3Fw2 R Bw L' Uw2 Rw 3Fw2 R2 3Lw' Uw B Lw F' U' Rw' Lw' Uw'

12. 3Lw' R Lw' Uw2 B Uw2 3Rw Fw L' 3Fw2 L' R D' Uw U' 3Lw L2 Uw' Dw F' Lw2 R' Fw' D' Uw 3Fw2 Bw2 Uw' 3Bw2 3Lw' Fw2 B2 3Rw 3Dw2 Uw' Lw2 Fw2 3Uw' 3Dw Uw2 R2 F2 D Fw2 3Lw R' Fw Lw F2 3Dw2 Lw2 3Uw B Lw2 3Bw' Uw' D 3Bw' L2 D Uw' L R' 3Dw U' Dw 3Rw Fw' Rw2 3Dw Fw2 3Rw' Rw 3Bw2 3Fw' 3Dw' Uw 3Rw2 B2 Lw' L' 3Bw2 L 3Uw2 3Dw R2 3Rw' Lw2 B' Bw2 Uw 3Rw' U Rw2 3Lw2 3Uw 3Fw2 U' 3Rw2 3Uw'





Spoiler: Ao5 Scrambles



1. R2 Bw 3Uw' R2 Bw2 Uw 3Lw' Rw' F 3Lw' D2 Bw B2 Fw2 Uw Fw2 3Rw 3Dw' D2 R' 3Bw L' D2 3Dw2 L 3Rw 3Lw2 R' Dw' Rw2 B2 Dw 3Lw Bw' Fw F' L2 Bw Lw2 Fw' Rw 3Lw Bw' B 3Dw2 3Lw U Lw' Fw' Lw2 F' Bw B' R B2 R Lw 3Fw2 R2 Uw Lw2 Uw2 U' 3Dw' R D' Rw 3Dw L' 3Bw Uw 3Bw2 3Dw Rw2 U' F 3Uw 3Rw 3Fw' D L2 3Uw2 R2 U B2 Uw Dw2 Bw' 3Fw2 3Lw' L R2 3Bw2 R' 3Dw 3Rw 3Uw2 3Dw2 Bw D

2. D R 3Uw2 U' 3Dw' 3Rw Dw2 U2 R 3Uw 3Bw R2 3Uw 3Fw' 3Rw 3Bw L' Dw2 3Dw' D U 3Lw2 3Rw' Lw' Uw2 3Fw' 3Dw2 Fw' Uw2 Rw' 3Lw' D' Bw2 R' Fw' 3Dw' B' Lw D' Bw' 3Rw2 U2 3Rw2 Bw' Dw' D 3Lw 3Rw2 Lw L2 3Bw' Fw Dw2 Rw' Dw' U2 Fw' 3Lw 3Uw' Fw' R' Rw2 L D Bw' 3Lw2 D Bw Dw' 3Rw L' 3Bw2 3Rw 3Uw' L' B Fw2 3Lw2 Fw D' Bw2 R' F 3Lw B2 R2 Dw2 3Lw' Lw2 Dw2 R' L' Lw Dw 3Lw2 3Uw D2 F' Rw2 L

3. Rw R 3Bw Uw' Rw2 Bw2 Fw 3Rw L 3Lw2 B2 3Dw2 D Rw 3Dw' R' 3Uw' Uw2 L' R2 3Dw U2 3Rw U Bw' D2 3Uw' Fw 3Bw2 3Fw2 3Dw2 U2 3Bw' 3Fw' Rw2 Fw2 Bw' Lw2 L U2 3Lw' 3Uw D' R' 3Lw2 3Dw2 3Bw' 3Rw2 3Fw 3Dw' 3Fw2 Fw2 U2 B 3Fw' Lw B' F2 Bw 3Lw' F2 Lw' Bw D Uw' L B' 3Dw' Uw2 R' Uw2 Bw' 3Lw2 Uw 3Fw' Lw' Bw U' Fw' L F B L' Dw 3Lw D2 3Dw 3Lw2 3Bw2 3Lw2 L2 3Fw Rw F2 U2 3Rw' Rw 3Bw 3Uw' 3Lw2

4. B' U Bw2 Fw D' 3Bw L2 Rw' Bw2 3Dw2 Fw2 3Fw2 3Uw D2 Rw2 3Uw Fw2 F' 3Uw2 3Bw 3Uw' Bw D2 F2 3Lw' Fw' F' U2 L' 3Fw' 3Dw' Dw2 3Rw 3Fw' Uw' 3Uw 3Fw R D 3Fw' 3Dw 3Lw' Dw Rw 3Bw L2 3Rw2 3Uw2 Uw F2 Rw' Lw2 Dw2 3Dw B F U2 R2 3Lw' Rw2 3Bw2 Fw' Uw' R F' B 3Bw Rw F2 Rw2 L D Uw2 3Rw F Uw' F2 3Bw2 3Uw' 3Rw2 L2 3Fw2 3Rw' U2 Bw' Lw' D2 3Fw' 3Dw R U R2 3Fw Uw L Lw D2 Lw F2 R'

5. Lw2 3Uw2 D2 F' 3Uw' Dw2 D Rw B' Uw' U 3Bw' 3Dw2 3Uw R2 U' D2 B 3Lw' 3Bw 3Dw D2 F2 Dw2 B 3Uw' U Uw2 B Lw2 B F2 D' 3Dw' 3Bw' 3Rw' Rw2 B' Dw' D' L 3Fw' Lw R L' B2 Fw L' 3Lw2 Bw L Rw2 U B' Dw' 3Uw' 3Rw2 U2 L' 3Fw 3Bw Dw2 L2 3Uw' Bw2 3Rw' D' Rw' 3Fw 3Lw' 3Fw' D 3Rw' L Fw 3Fw L' Dw' 3Uw Uw 3Rw' Dw Lw 3Fw2 Bw 3Bw2 3Dw' L Uw' 3Uw U' 3Lw Rw' 3Dw' Fw2 3Fw 3Dw' 3Bw2 Rw2 D


----------



## Forcefulness (Jan 30, 2016)

R3
race to sub 5:30
Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-29
avg of 5: 5:53.05

Time List:
(6:07.22), 5:57.72, (5:34.81), 5:46.74, 5:54.69


----------



## xsrvmy (Feb 16, 2016)

Can I race to sub-3:15 instead? jump between 3:00 and 3:30 is too big


----------



## Forcefulness (Feb 16, 2016)

xsrvmy said:


> Can I race to sub-3:15 instead? jump between 3:00 and 3:30 is too big



If you wish


----------

